# Thomas Jane - Punisher is back!



## djpharoah (Jul 16, 2012)

NSFW Trailer


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually prefer Thomas Jane in Hung 

To me, this is the real Punisher


----------



## Xaios (Jul 16, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> To me, this is the real Punisher



Hell. Yes. That movie is so bad, and yet so great at the same time.

I didn't really care for Tom Jane as The Punisher. There's a primal quality that The Punisher should exhude that I just don't get from Tom Jane.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 16, 2012)

See the trailer - it's definitely better than the first movie


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like they might be doing it properly ....finally.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 16, 2012)

That was awesome!


----------



## Bobo (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 16, 2012)

The last punisher was terrible, I hope this ends up being awesome


----------



## MFB (Jul 16, 2012)

Stealth, if you mean Punisher: War Zone - we don't talk about that one


----------



## pink freud (Jul 16, 2012)

I liked the Punisher remake (didn't see WZ). It was a straight-up gritty revenge movie that actually had the protagonist get injured (multiple times even)!


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 16, 2012)

pink freud said:


> I liked the Punisher remake (didn't see WZ). It was a straight-up gritty revenge movie that actually had the protagonist get injured (multiple times even)!



War Zone had potential. They used Punisher:MAX as the material to make a movie from. They could have just used the first 6 issue story arc and made a goddamn amazing movie. Instead they took 36 issues, the villians from all of those arcs, smashed it all together, made most of the bad guys lame and then stuffed Jigsaw into the mix too. It was bloody awful.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 16, 2012)

I've heard that this is just a short movie Thomas Jane financed himself to show the direction he'd go with the Punisher character after being gutted about the warzone script 
Not a trailer for an actual movie, anyone found more info?


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 16, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I've heard that this is just a short movie Thomas Jane financed himself to show the direction he'd go with the Punisher character after being gutted about the warzone script
> Not a trailer for an actual movie, anyone found more info?



Its a small clip that he and Tim Bradstreet financed and showed off. If they get enough hype for it, the studios might jump on it again.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 16, 2012)

^That would be cool


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 16, 2012)

Daaaaaamn.

I enjoyed Thomas Jane as the Punisher. Sure, his movie may not have been as dark or as violent as the comic, but I still liked it. This trailer, however, is WAY more in the direction of the comics.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 16, 2012)

most people seem to hate on the Tom Jane Punisher movie but I thought it was awesome...


----------



## Bobo (Jul 16, 2012)

sakeido said:


> most people seem to hate on the Tom Jane Punisher movie but I thought it was awesome...



Agreed. I was skeptical about him, but I thought he ended up doing a really good job.

So how do we show our support for this?


----------



## Riffer (Jul 17, 2012)

I really like the Thomas Jane Punisher movie. I woudl've liked it to be a little more violent and have an R rating but I liked it a lot. War Zone was so bad it was comical. My friends and I consider it a comedy it's so over the top. This trailer however, looks like it would make a badass full length film. I'm tired f the Batman/Spiderman/Iron Man/Avernger movies. I like the Punisher because it's just a guy who doesn't have any crazy powers or special suit with weapons. He just fuck dudes up for being street trash.


----------



## Decipher (Jul 17, 2012)

I also am a HUGE fan of the Thomas Jane Punisher. WZ was such a let down....

One can hope that this can help ignite the flame!


----------



## Bobo (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess a way to "support" this is to go to the Youtube page and give a thumbs up and maybe leave a comment. This has only been out a few days, but it looks like it's getting some solid support


----------



## xchristopherx (Jul 18, 2012)

I honestly love comics, I've made a career out of comic style art work. I didn't want to see the Thomas Jane punisher because of the staind song in the commercial. The movie was awesome. Travolta was great. The action was there. Tjane was big. The scene at the beginning with his family bei g murdered actually had me invested in wanting the bad guys dead. Great movie. 

This short was alright. I expect the punisher, no matter what universe to action faster though. 

WarZone was just too over the top to be enjoyed. It wasn't terrible, I just found myse
F apathetic at the thought of the ending. I truly didn't care how it turned out and hour in.


----------



## Oddkid (Jul 20, 2012)

Thomas Jane gets it, that'd be an awesome way to bring the Punisher to the screen properly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 20, 2012)

Fantastic JD commercial.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 20, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this but yeah... I dig it.


----------



## Korbain (Jul 24, 2012)

Thomas Jane is awsome, didn't mind the first punisher, travolta played a great bad guy again lol

Hopefully this turns into a new punisher movie!


----------



## yellowv (Aug 17, 2012)

I loved Tom Jane as the Punisher. War Zone, that I just pretended never happened.


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 20, 2012)

I actually liked warzone. Mostly because it was so over the top ( ... see what i did there...?).

Looking forward to the new one as well!


----------



## soundgardener75 (Aug 23, 2012)

I liked both, but I liked Tom Jane's Punisher.

Supposedly this was a "love letter" akin to a "thank you" for being thankful for The Punisher role. I really do wish this gets to another movie with TJ back as well!


----------



## flavenstein (Sep 1, 2012)

"I just want my kids back"

-Tom Jane​


----------



## Danukenator (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a massive soft spot for the Punisher. IMO, the movies are like this:

Original: Campy but fun. Plot was a little weird and there were some very bizarre moments. I liked this one the least of the three. 

Reboot One: Easily the best. Had a great Punisher but didn't really wow me with the story. It could have been done different in a few areas to make the whole thing far more epic. I also loved Travolta and really most of the supporting cast.

Warzone: This was odd. It was clearly trying to be like a darker version of the then-new Batman. You have a more "Marvel" style villain and plot. I actually liked the Punisher as well. He was a cool, calculated take. Not as primal. He did come across as trying to be too badass at some parts though.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, looks like it might actually live up to "War Zone."


If you haven't seen it yet, check it out; it was fucking bad ass. 


NSFW clip:


----------

